# Buying pc cabinet from itdepot via dtdc



## thegodofwar (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey guyz i live in jharkhand. And planning to buy Thermaltake n23 cabinet from itdepot via dtdc as its in my budget. I want to ask how trustworthy is itdepot in case on arrival my package is found damaged.  Will they coperate to resolve my issue if i lodge my grievance immediately  with them.  Any other suggestions are welcome.  The cabinet costs rs 2890 and add dtdc charges that is rs 770. Md computers shipping charge is 1450. Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2017)

At least in my area DTDC service is good but no idea about how it is in your area/Jharkhand. Again I don't have any experience with ITDepot but it is one of the main computer parts online shop in India(along with Deltapage,MD Computers,SMC International,Prime ABGB & Overclockers zone).


----------



## sumit05 (Mar 7, 2017)

There is free Transit Insurance to protect your order from damage or pilferage.

*www.theitdepot.com/details-Thermaltake+Versa+N23+Mid-Tower+Chassis+(CA-1E2-00M1WN-00)_C5P28171.html


----------

